# Wildlife Groups Anti Youth



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Wildlife groups anti-youth
By Jim Collins Jr., 
Published Sunday, February 18, 2007
I was stunned to discover that the Cass County Wildlife Club, United Sportsmen and North Dakota Wildlife Federation testified in opposition to all five youth hunting initiatives in the Legislature.

Can you imagine being a young hunter and finding out that your dad or mom is more interested in getting his/her antelope tag than allowing a tag to be auctioned off for the benefit of the hunter safety program, an educational program you must take before hunting. How selfish have the members of these groups become? I do believe there is plenty of game for all of us to have a chance at harvesting.

These are not the same organizations for which my father served as a lobbyist in the 1970s and 1980s. Definitely not the same ones that invited me to testify in favor of the mourning dove season when I was 14 years old.

In a time where the state is trying to figure out how to keep our young people here and get them involved, this just adds to the reasons to leave. Melodramatic some may say of me, poppycock. I am 41 years old and have seen the enthusiasm in the eyes of my nephew and niece when it comes time to go deer hunting. Now I learn that the organizations that should be supporting and encouraging youth are whining adults that want to discourage them from learning the art of legal hunting. I must assume these are the same conservation-minded individuals who complain anytime a teenage hunter shoots a big buck during the youth season. Grow up and share their happiness.

I commend a member of the N.D. Wild Turkey Federation who helped craft the legislation to allow permits to be held for a youth season. I encourage more people to join your organization. I have sent back my renewal notice and can no longer support those organizations.

I can only wonder whether this attitude is representative of these organizations' local clubs, since they are the grass-roots folks who are supposed to be guiding their lobbyists.

Our state's natural resources are to be conserved and shared by all, especially our youth who will inherit them and hopefully continue the proud heritage of activities such as wildlife photography, bird watching and yes, legal hunting.

Finally, when this fall rolls around, I hope to be there when my nephew gets his first deer tag and will walk my legs off to help him get his first buck or doe. What an opportunity for me.

Collins, Bismarck, N.D., is an outdoorsman and environmental scientist. E-mail [email protected]

Whew, for once the outfitters were not mentioned


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> In a time where the state is trying to figure out how to keep our young people here and get them involved, this just adds to the reasons to leave.


No access to land is the culprit that will push youth out of North Dakota. Five years ago my son moved to Montana, and it was strictly an access issue. Land we hunted for 20 years was taken up by an unlicensed slob guide. Yes, g/o I did report it. I didn't care if I ever hunted the land again he wasn't getting away with it.



> I am 41 years old and have seen the enthusiasm in the eyes of my nephew and niece when it comes time to go deer hunting.


I'm pushing right against 60 years, and I have seen the enthusiasm in my children, nieces, nephews, and now grandchildren. They say the word guide, and outfitter, like they just bit into a dung sandwich.

I think it is extremely hypocritical of a guide or outfitter to talk about driving our children from North Dakota. If any of them want to see the reason for our children leaving North Dakota look in a mirror.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

g/o,

Thanks for the posting. As I've watched the activities of those sportsmens organizations over the years I've been left with the impression that they are self serving - a true special interest group only concerned about themselves. Putting the kabosh on the legislation to favor youth activities just supports my opinion. Of course, anything that is wrong with the world is either your fault (guide) or mine (a NR).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

G/O.........You and I are opposed to the Youth PLOTS bill and so is GNF Comm. Steinwand.Does that mean we are anti youth?????I'm not.....are you????

And just because someone doesn't want 12 year olds walking around with a rifle doesn't mean they are anti-youth either.

And what does an antelope auction for people who teach hunter safety have to do with being anti-youth?????A nice perk for them and I see no problem with it.....but it is hardly anti-youth.

There are always other opinions and this writer clearly has one that is one-sided.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Missouri has a youth turkey and deer season and has no problems. As for 12 year old walking around with a rifle I could see a problem but there are a lot of 21 year olds walking around that are just as big a problem. Are the 12 year olds there with out a parent or someone? 
It has been a long time since I was 12 but I had a 22 and a 410 and hunted by myself. May have been lucky but never had any problems.
More needs to be done for both youth hunting and youth shooting.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ken, This session is the session of youth, I happen to agree with you we oppose these things and not because we hate the youth actually quite the opposite. This youth thing however is getting a little carried away and the bad guys will be the ones who oppose these things. I was amazed to see these groups oppose everything like they did. I know some were criticised for it but good for these organizations for standing up for what they believe.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Springerguy,

Dittos, but you forgot the game farmers. We however take hunters of all ages.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

4590 said:


> Springerguy,
> 
> Dittos, but you forgot the game farmers. We however take hunters of all ages.


Yeah, as long as they have a big enough wad of cash in their pocket! uke:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

How many youth pheasant hunters does ND have?


----------

